# Today this am.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Long shot but oh well.
My boat Thompsons in Baytown need gas money we can chunk plastic 19'kenner.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck and be safe, R.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Let's go jFolm.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Good Luck Bud!!!! Be safe !!:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't like solo trips I'm old.
Two eight 1 eight one four 930 three.Ruben.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Ready to rip her clothes off.*

The wind is down and I'm off all honey does are did,lol.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My 2cool tide chart today I'm off today and somewhat maddddd at them.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

You still at dock? How much gas money you need?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Results?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Results?


Caught 1 16" speck on a pogey I snagged with my jig head the wind kicked up n the bite was off.Indaskinny caught a gaftop n a sandy on a jig.The only place I saw bait was 1/2 m in front of spillway.I know others may have done better early we started fishin at 11.He was an awesome dude to fish with thanks Dustin for going with me your now on my invite list.


----------

